# Wanted: Favorite Lard soap recipe



## Clemmey (Feb 7, 2012)

I am looking for a wonderful Lard soap recipe. My hubby, being the supportive guy that he is, bought me a tub of lard at the store. Now I just need a great recipe... 

Can I substitute this Lard for Crisco in recipe?

Thank you!


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently did a test batch to try some new fragrance combinations, using lard because it is cheap and I wasn't trying to impress anyone. But the soap came out so wonderful I just made another batch "for real".

The original recipe was 50% lard, 25% CO, and 25% OO. I just could not believe the abundant bubbly lather!

So for the latest batch I decided to make it a little more conditioning by adding some castor oil. So I took 10% away from the lard and added 10% castor. I just unmolded it and the texture seems perfect so far. Time will tell though.

FYI - You cannot simply substitute any fat or oil for another in ANY recipe without running it through a soap calculator to be sure you get the right amount of lye.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 7, 2012)

Clemmey said:
			
		

> tub of lard



What'd you call me??

When I use lard, I usually just sub it for my palm oil (or your Crisco) at around 25% or 30%.  I love lard soap.

I don't use Crisco much, but I believe there are a couple different formulations out there. Figure out if you have the 'old' or the 'new' one. I'm sure someone here can help with that. You need to know which one so you can run your new recipe through soap calc 

Just a side note: Maybe you guys all know this already and it's old news, but it kind of knocked my socks off: 
Crisco was created to make soap with! It was not made for cooking, but to relieve the housewife of having to render fat for soapmaking. 
It just seems weird to me, since I my mom liked to bake (lucky me) and we always had it in the cabinet. Of course, I never saw her make soap with it  :wink:


----------



## lsg (Feb 7, 2012)

I use this combination, it makes a nice bar.

30% coconut oil
40% lard
25% rice bran oil
5% Castor oil

Here is a link with the history of Crisco:

http://www.motherlindas.com/crisco.htm


----------



## carebear (Feb 7, 2012)

frankly, I keep my favorite recipes to myself.  industrial secret.  seriously.

but the ones people have offered here sound like a good starting point.


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 7, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> frankly, I keep my favorite recipes to myself.  industrial secret.  seriously.



Me too for the most part... but as lard is a recent venture for me I'm still in the experimental stages.

No one is getting my salt bar recipes though!!


----------



## JackiK (Feb 7, 2012)

100% lard with 8% superfat.  Perfect.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 8, 2012)

*Favorite Lard soap recipe*

I use lard in many of my recipes. Everyone I know likes the consistency of the bubbles of lard soap. I like hard bars so also like to use CO and/or other oils to make hard soap. 
My very picky Hubby just told me that he really likes this one: 20% CO, 20% Lard, 20% new Crisco (contains Palm oil) 30% OO and 10% Sunflower. Being in Kansas Sunflower is a must as the state flower - plus it has great soap properties. I usually start with the soap calculator found at this site: http://www.soapcalc.net/info/SoapQualities.asp, it has the SAP value for so many oils it is easy to use new oils and know you are using the correct amount of lye.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 9, 2012)

You didn't say what type of soap you wanted this to be but there are lots of soap recipes online to look up using Google whether it be a facial or laundry type of bar.  And you easily could do a search here in this forum or the Recipe one.  That's what I do when I need to find things.  

I totally agree about a keeping a recipe under your hat that you've worked hard to perfect.


----------



## Clemmey (Feb 9, 2012)

> "frankly, I keep my favorite recipes to myself. industrial secret. seriously."



As a business teacher I totally understand proprietary secrets, and thank you for your consideration. I mean where would Colonel Sanders be without his secret recipe.   I am not making my recipes to sell, just for personal use and to give to friends.

Also, I am just starting out and looking for some recipes to start with, as there were very few with Lard in them. Thank you to all of you who contributed.    I can't wait to try out some of these recipes!

Sarah


----------



## ghia61 (Feb 10, 2012)

My local library has several books on soap making. The authors share several of their recipes, some with animal fats, some with vegetable oils and some with both. Check dewey decimal 668's


----------



## tammy sue starks (Mar 16, 2020)

Clemmey said:


> As a business teacher I totally understand proprietary secrets, and thank you for your consideration. I mean where would Colonel Sanders be without his secret recipe.   I am not making my recipes to sell, just for personal use and to give to friends.
> 
> Also, I am just starting out and looking for some recipes to start with, as there were very few with Lard in them. Thank you to all of you who contributed.    I can't wait to try out some of these recipes
> Sarah


Hi
I'm new here as well, (I've been a lurker for a while though)
I don't mind giving you my recipe and I absolutely love it. It is a super hard bar, cures very quick, has nice bubbles and makes me squeaky clean. I used 45 % lard, I rendered it myself though so the stuff at the store sometimes is hydrogenated I think, not sure if it makes a difference, 25% coconut oil, and 30 % olive oil. I scented it with lemon essential oil and atlas cedarwood essential oil and lemongrass essential oil. My husband loves it and he prefers store bought soap and wonders why his skin is so dry! SMH lol


----------



## Ladka (Mar 17, 2020)

lsg said:


> I use this combination, it makes a nice bar.
> 
> 30% coconut oil
> 40% lard
> ...


Does soap with 30 % CO not dry your skin? I believe less than 15 % CO is recommended. What is your SF?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 17, 2020)

@tammy sue starks This post is from 2012.  The poster you quoted has not been here in years.  You'd be better off to start a new thread.


----------



## Becky1024 (Mar 17, 2020)

I made a 100% lard recipe at 5% superfat. It turned out really nice. I was surprised at all the bubbles - I had heard that lard has a creamy lather but not bubbles.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 17, 2020)

Becky1024 said:


> I made a 100% lard recipe at 5% superfat. It turned out really nice. I was surprised at all the bubbles - I had heard that lard has a creamy lather but not bubbles.


This post is from 2012.  The only person that has been around is lsg.  The OP was asked to start a new thread.     Thanks!


----------

